# Professioneller Begriff für einfache Sache gesucht



## wieseline (1. Februar 2005)

Hallo allerseits,

 wie ist die professionelle Bezeichnung für eine Unterseite von einer Startseite? Ich habe selbst immer Unterseite gesagt, aber ich finde das irgendwie seltsam. Auch bei Google findet man bei dem Begriff "Unterseite" einige passende Meldungen. Trotzdem finde ich den Begriff eigenartig, da muss es doch einen besseren geben! Wenn nötig in Englisch...

 Ich definiere nochmal genauer. Es sind die Seiten, die aufgehen, wenn man vom Navi-Bereich der Startseite auf Buttons bzw. Links klickt. Wie kann man da besser dazu sagen als "Unterseiten"? Seiten zweiter Ebene? 

 Wie bezeichnet man dann die Unterseiten von Unterseiten? Unterunterseiten? Ich meine, wenn man von einer Unterseite auf eine weitere Seite verlinkt?

  Weiß da jemand was?
  Viele Grüße
  wieseline


----------



## Ultraflip (7. Februar 2005)

http://www.tutorials.de/tutorials190181.html


----------

